# Places to get a Heat Press in the UK



## gypsysurfer (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi. I'm loking to buy a heat press here in the U.k.
I was wondering, if I stick with the main brands, Hix, Geo Knight, Stahl, etc, is it safe to buy second hand or should I stick to buying new?

If I buy new. Can anyone recommend a a reputable supplier in the uk/europe?

Another Question. Is Digital Knight the same as Geo Knight?

Cheers guys


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Stevo, check this post, it should help you out some (has a link to a UK dealer and some tips on what to look for in a heat press): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10790.html

Hopefully, if more members have sources in the UK, they'll post it as well.



> Another Question. Is Digital Knight the same as Geo Knight?


Yep, they are one in the same. You may also be able to contact the company directly to see if they have a dealer in your area.

Definitely stick with the main brands


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

have you tried Target/Stahls in the UK ?


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Stevo,

I have encountered several companies selling presses in the UK, Xpress, The Magic Touch, Target Transfers. Im sensing as your post was in February you may well have found a press anyway. Target do a 16"x 20" for about 795.00. Good luck with your business.

Spud
Spud


----------



## gypsysurfer (Feb 12, 2007)

cheers spud. I ended up with a press from germany called a secabo & Im really happy with it. Heat presses were easier to find than I thought, but quality inkjet transfer papers arent!!


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Stevo,

Im waiting for my press, got it off a company on ebay...not sure about transfer papers myself. I have been on line all day and still cant fathom what to buy and where...im going to try again tomorrow. If I get some luck ill pass it on to you. 

Spud


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Just ordered a new heat press from Target its a Magnetic release 1 so will let u all know how i get on when it arrives  can't wait


----------



## Zipdorf (Jun 29, 2012)

deniseg said:


> Just ordered a new heat press from Target its a Magnetic release 1 so will let u all know how i get on when it arrives  can't wait


I purchased a Stahl Maxx 20 Heat Press in the UK. Have a big problem with "burn marks" the size of the platen. Normally press at 190c for 30 seconds just like my friend, and he has no problems. I have tried right down to 165 and still faint marks. Using Gilden and FOTL.

Purchased an infra red thermometer and checked temps and they vary by up to 10 degrees across the platen.

The pain of my life. Watch out for the video on YouTube with me and a sledge hammer and the heat press!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Lee,

Out of curiosity, what are you printed for that long at that temperature?

If you've been sublimation printing with the press or printing onto heavily dyed garments, the inks can often "stick" to the upper platen and come back out onto subsequent garments.

The only time that we've seen scorching such as this, is when the shirts have too much bleach in them to withstand the temperature.


In addition, 10°C is widely regarded as within an acceptable range for all of the heat press manufacturers we've dealt with over the years.


Hope this helps!

Alan


----------



## Zipdorf (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Alan

I'm using Jet-Pro SofStretch InkJet paper and it states 190 for 30 seconds.

I have a friend who has been making t-shirts for years and he has the EXACT same set up (I bought the same items he has) and he has no problems.

The "burn marks" are the size of the entire Platen not the paper size. So it has to be a problem with the Heat Press.

I use Fruit Of The Loom, Gilden and Continetal t-shirts. I only purchased the Heat Press in June.

I have tried lower temps but unless I go down to about 150 the problem remains.

It is driving me round the bend. The sledge hammer has already been bought in from the garden shed!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Lee,

I don't think it's quite time to call in the sledge hammer yet!!

I got the guy that works in our retail shop to print a plain white FOTL t-shirt for 30 secs at 190°C and the shirts burned, too! He prints 1,000s of these t-shirts each year with the same press, but prints vinyls along with plastisol and litho transfers, rather than JPSS paper.

I've looked around the forums and found that some people reduce the pressing time to 10-20 seconds, which still bonds the JPSS paper to the garment. Here's a couple of links:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t1600.html#post734422

JPSS Optimal Settings


Let me know if this helps...

Alan


----------



## Orez (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Stevo,
I am looking at buying a SECABO heat press. Please can you share with me how yours have performed since your purchase in 2007 I believe?
Many thanks
Orez.


----------



## nijjhar (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

I am also looking up to set up a t-shirt printing business from home. I Preach Christianity and have my own designs.

Anyone prepared to help me please? Seems to me this temperature measurement is important. There should not be more than 5 degree variation. Am I right? You may give me a ring on 01189666345. I live in Reading. 

There are couple of t-shirt printers and one bought an Automatic pneumatic from Magic Touch but he has hardly used it. He has expanded his business but I can't figure out why he bought another Stahl's Hotronix and left this Press standing to gather dust.

They asked me £800 for this A3 Press but later on changed their mind.

Any idea why they are not using it?

What about the Chinese Heat Presses? Any tips please? I would appreciate a call from experienced t-shirt printers. I have put up over 4350 Youtube Videos on Christianity; channel nijjhar1. I have explained why Egg is propagated on Easter? Gospel is very interesting and easy to grasp if you are are an open-minded person.



Zipdorf said:


> I purchased a Stahl Maxx 20 Heat Press in the UK. Have a big problem with "burn marks" the size of the platen. Normally press at 190c for 30 seconds just like my friend, and he has no problems. I have tried right down to 165 and still faint marks. Using Gilden and FOTL.
> 
> Purchased an infra red thermometer and checked temps and they vary by up to 10 degrees across the platen.
> 
> The pain of my life. Watch out for the video on YouTube with me and a sledge hammer and the heat press!


----------



## Zipdorf (Jun 29, 2012)

This coming week (March 2015) is the Sign & Digital show at Birmingham here in the UK. A chance to test dozens of models and manufacturers in one place.


----------

